# Sticky  Over the Rainbow Bridge



## Jeanie

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 
They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## milania

*The rainbow bridge*

 The rainbow bridge.. so sad.. thought it was quite ironic... everytime someone comes into the clinic I work at.. and have to go through the unfortunate event of losing their companion. We send you a card signed by the doctors and it has a cope of teh rainbow bridge and forget me not seeds in it.. it's very touching.. we get tons of cards back saying how sweet it is..


----------



## Sukey

I wrote this poem the day after my cat died. I know I cut it up wierd, but I had wanted to help myself really grasp what happened. It seemed surreal; I can't remember ever NOT having him up until now.


It seems like
Just yesterday,
You were so alive,
So full of life,
But that’s because 
It WAS just yesterday.
That morning,
I stroked you,
And you responded 
By biting my
Baby finger.
Just like you would.

We were both
So little,
When you adopted us,
And we had 
Some good times
Together.
But now,
Already your
Photograph
Brings back those
Bittersweet memories.

I know your 
Body was so
Strong and healthy
Once.
No one saw 
This coming.
I stroked you
Again.
Not even ten
Hours from that
Morning.

You seemed
So small and stiff
And so cold.
But your face
Was peaceful,
And I know 
You were sleeping
That morning.
This time, though,
It’s forever.

Life is so confusing,
And you don’t know
What you have
Until you lose it.
And once it’s gone,
You have a 
Million questions.
And they can’t be 
Answered.

I heard
When one door 
Closes,
Another one
Opens.
But until that
Door opens,
It’s lonely.


----------



## Jiskefet

*The feline spirit*

And God asked the feline spirit
Are you ready to come home?
Oh yes, quite so, replied the precious soul
And, as a cat, you know I am most able
To decide anything for myself. 
Are you coming then? asked God.
Soon, replied the whiskered angel,
But I must come slowly
For my human friends are troubled.
For, you see, they need me, quite certainly. 
But don't they understand, asked God
That you'll never leave them?
That your souls are intertwined for all eternity?
That nothing is created or destroyed?
It just is...forever and ever and ever. 
Eventually they will understand,
Replied the glorious cat.
For I will whisper into their hearts
That I am always with them.
I just am...forever and ever and ever. (--Author Unknown--)


----------

